# The old days of cutting class/skipping school



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

What a rebel I was towards the end of my high-school years, cutting a class here, cutting a class there, leaving for lunch other days and not returning.

Used to have a ball. I'd go window and store shopping, sit at my favourite haunt (coffee place) with other class-skipping friends, smoking cigarettes, drinking coffee, and chatting, and sometimes I'd take-up a quiet and relaxing place in the park and lay back on the grass, soaking up the afternoon in style.

Looking back on it now, it was my way of recharging my batteries.

I'll bet it's not so easy anymore passing-up classes or school days as it was back in the day.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2020)

We used to cut classes and go to a friends house whose father worked shift work. His mother was in a home. We would listen to a ball game on short wave radio broadcasting on Armed Forces radio. Then we would play cards for small stakes money.  Wasted days and wasted nights.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> We used to cut classes and go to a friends house whose father worked shift work. His mother was in a home. We would listen to a ball game on short wave radio broadcasting on Armed Forces radio. Then we would play cards for small stakes money.  Wasted days and wasted nights.


My baby brother talks of skipping and going to a friends place to spend the afternoon playing pool in combination with tipping back a couple of cold ones. LOL!

As big sis to baby brother, I still have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that dear baby brother had such rebel in him. LOL!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2020)

Our gang didn't start serious drinking till they had a job. Beer was expensive. Smoking was roll your own. I never smoked. Hated it. Wanted to be an athlete. A good choice in retrospect from a health standpoint.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2020)

My kids' love it when I begin stories of my teens that begin with, "So one day when my friend and I were ditching school, ...."

I had no interest in alcohol as a teenager.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Our gang didn't start serious drinking till they had a job. Beer was expensive. Smoking was roll your own. I never smoked. Hated it. Wanted to be an athlete. A good choice in retrospect from a health standpoint.


From everything I know about my baby brothers extra-curricular escapades related to playing hooky, they used to tap into his friends, dads beer. 

I totally remember roll your own cigarettes, because my mom used to occasionally roll her own when money was tight between paydays, which was often.

I, too, was heavily involved in sports all through school, but did smoke, not a lot, but I did.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My kids' love it when I begin stories of my teens that begin with, "So one day when my friend and I were ditching school, ...."
> 
> I had no interest in alcohol as a teenager.


ROFLMAO!

I hated beer back in the day, and still hate the taste today, but somehow I always found myself with a beer in my hand whenever we'd all get together and go to the drive-in.

That said, I never had much to do with alcohol in my later teen years, and even less later on in life.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Never did it myself.  I didn't love school, but I also didn't feel the need to skip or ditch classes.  I think that since the bulk of my social interactions outside of my small group of friends was limited to being in the same place with those people (school and classes) there wasn't any desire to avoid that.  Also none of my friends skipped classes or anything like that.  Most parents would have loved to have had me as their child.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Never did it myself.  I didn't love school, but I also didn't feel the need to skip or ditch classes.  I think that since the bulk of my social interactions outside of my small group of friends was limited to being in the same place with those people (school and classes) there wasn't any desire to avoid that.  Also none of my friends skipped classes or anything like that.  Most parents would have loved to have had me as their child.


Let me guess, you brought an apple for the teacher everyday, too?


----------



## macgeek (Sep 2, 2020)

we cut classes and walked to the local pizza joint to eat pizza and play pinball.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

macgeek said:


> we cut classes and walked to the local pizza joint to eat pizza and play pinball.


Pizza AND pinball? 

You guys skipped in style!


----------



## macgeek (Sep 2, 2020)

that place is still there some 38+ yrs later...  happy house pizza and subs. Probably no more pinball though.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

macgeek said:


> that place is still there some 38 yrs later...  happy house pizza and subs. Probably no more pinball though.


Wow! You sure don't come across that too often especially today. 

Seems a good number of food places are here today and gone tomorrow.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2020)

I knew someone that distributed those pinball machines.  He told me the maintenance on those machines were prohibitive.  Constantly burning out light bulbs and components.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I knew someone that distributed those pinball machines.  He told me the maintenance on those machines were prohibitive.  Constantly burning out light bulbs and components.


I can believe it.

I remember the flippers would always go on the fritz.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 2, 2020)

@Aunt Marg  friend of mine use to run restaurants in DC.... some failed quickly. he said it's a tough business to compete in and make a profit.  happy house pizza was around long before Subway and the big faceless corporations took over.  

@Camper6   I would always get that machine that had one flipper that did not work right. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

macgeek said:


> @Aunt Marg  friend of mine use to run restaurants in DC.... some failed quickly. he said it's a tough business to compete in and make a profit.  happy house pizza was around long before Subway and the big faceless corporations took over.
> 
> @Camper6   I would always get that machine that had one flipper that did not work right. lol


So glad to see and know.

Do think big chain outlets such as Subway, along with others shouldn't be allowed in certain applications, due to them destroying existing business.


----------



## old medic (Sep 2, 2020)

Point was made the other day that cracked me up....

Today's kids have it made
I had to skip school to smoke weed
Today, schools are closed and weeds legal.....


----------



## MickaC (Sep 2, 2020)

Guilty......skipping classes......never a whole day......just classes.

Always ended up in a coffee shop, just off of the school yard.......this place made a fantastic business from kids.....mostly high school.
Parents and relatives, and people that knew us, were always downtown, so we stayed clear from there.
There was a rule, where if we reached over the limit of absent classes, so many per subject, parents were notified.
Thought i was keeping good track, but i miscounted sometimes.
Talk about getting away with murder........Mom had said i was sick.......Hmmmmmmm......thinking, she just couldn't be bothered to mention the issue.
And off i go, trying to keep better track. 
I wrote very few exams in high school, so skipping out at times seemed to be a favorite subject.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2020)

macgeek said:


> @Aunt Marg  friend of mine use to run restaurants in DC.... some failed quickly. he said it's a tough business to compete in and make a profit.  happy house pizza was around long before Subway and the big faceless corporations took over.
> 
> @Camper6   I would always get that machine that had one flipper that did not work right. lol


Too many guys banging on the sides didn't help.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 2, 2020)

My High School was located about three miles from the Mexican border town of Zaragoza where any 15 year old could have beer or hard liquor with his lunch. Sometimes our afternoon classes were rather amusing after a long lunch.

And the enchiladas, tamales, and tacos were excellent.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 2, 2020)

old medic said:


> Today's kids have it made
> I had to skip school to smoke weed
> Today, schools are closed and weeds legal.....



I know kids that grew weed behind the school. Incentive to come to school every day I guess.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 2, 2020)

Never did it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Never did it.


Let me guess... you were in Asp3's class? LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Guilty......skipping classes......never a whole day......just classes.
> 
> Always ended up in a coffee shop, just off of the school yard.......this place made a fantastic business from kids.....mostly high school.
> Parents and relatives, and people that knew us, were always downtown, so we stayed clear from there.
> ...


Yes indeed, a shave of common sense went a long ways as to managing to stay out of trouble when skipping, as you mentioned, steering clear of public places where you could get nabbed or questioned.

I can't believe the school never mailed letters to my folks, because my last year of school I missed many-a class.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2020)

I was a ghost, my junior and senior years
Two night jobs
Slept days (in or outa class)

I found out later, a couple teacher's aids (my bud's girl friends) filled in the grade book for me

I pulled a B-


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I was a ghost, my junior and senior years
> Two night jobs
> Slept days (in or outa class)
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call pull!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 2, 2020)

I cut class quite often. I also remember people saying that if you put a piece of swiss cheese in the bottom of your shoe and walked around for awhile it would make you throw up. I did that hoping for a pass to go to the nurse and then I would be sent home. It didn't work,I just ended up with smelly socks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I cut class quite often. I also remember people saying that if you put a piece of swiss cheese in the bottom of your shoe and walked around for awhile it would make you throw up. I did that hoping for a pass to go to the nurse and then I would be sent home. It didn't work,I just ended up with smelly socks.


The Swiss cheese in the shoe is one of the wildest things I have ever heard! LOL! 

I'll bet you ended up with smelly socks and shoes!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

I never actually skipped any lessons but I hated sports and used to come up with various excuses not to take part. I was very often given something to do instead, which was usually much more interesting.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2020)

And I cut classes to smoke


Aunt Marg said:


> From everything I know about my baby brothers extra-curricular escapades related to playing hooky, they used to tap into his friends, dads beer.
> 
> I totally remember roll your own cigarettes, because my mom used to occasionally roll her own when money was tight between paydays, which was often.
> 
> I, too, was heavily involved in sports all through school, but did smoke, not a lot, but I did.


Hey! I rolled my own but it wasn’t tobacco.  I also was able to write my own notes for class since I lived on my own,  so I skipped 3 years of math cause I hated it. Of course I had  to make up for all those skipped math classes later on in adult education but it was still worth it.

We’d skip class and go hang out in the local restaurant drinking coffee and eating fried sweet buns. I forget what they were called but they were so good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And I cut classes to smoke
> 
> Hey! I rolled my own but it wasn’t tobacco.  I also was able to write my own notes for class since I lived on my own,  so I skipped 3 years of math cause I hated it. Of course I had  to make up for all those skipped math classes later on in adult education but it was still worth it.
> 
> We’d skip class and go hang out in the local restaurant drinking coffee and eating fried sweet buns. I forget what they were called but they were so good.


ROFLMAO!

A friends dad used to refer to it as, "wacky tobaccy". 

Can't believe I was steadfast in never trying it in my day.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> A friends dad used to refer to it as, "wacky tobaccy".
> 
> Can't believe I was steadfast in never trying it in my day.


What? You’ve never even tried it ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What? You’ve never even tried it ?


I know, what a kicker, huh. 

Totally serious, never did even try it, which is surprising, seeing how I smoked all through junior and senior high-school, but I was adamantly against and/all drug use, no matter how mild.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know, what a kicker, huh.
> 
> Totally serious, never did even try it, which is surprising, seeing how I smoked all through junior and senior high-school, but I was adamantly against and/all drug use, no matter how mild.


Obviously not nicotine!
Just sayin’ LoL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Obviously not nicotine!
> Just sayin’ LoL


ROFLMAO!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know, what a kicker, huh.
> 
> Totally serious, never did even try it, which is surprising, seeing how I smoked all through junior and senior high-school, but I was adamantly against and/all drug use, no matter how mild.


I embraced the drug culture for a couple of years after HS.   
Now I have to be in agony to take a single Ibuprofen. Times change.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I embraced the drug culture for a couple of years after HS.
> *Now I have to be in agony to take a single Ibuprofen*. Times change.


You took the words right out of my mouth!

I'm with you 100% on having to be completely and totally debilitated before I'll give-in and pop a Tylenol or any other pill-form medication.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> A friends dad used to refer to it as, "wacky tobaccy".
> 
> Can't believe I was steadfast in never trying it in my day.


I never tried it either. i know that it was around in West Texas in the 1950's, but I didn't know anyone who used it. Besides, liquor was very easy to get.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I never tried it either. i know that it was around in West Texas in the 1950's, but I didn't know anyone who used it. Besides, liquor was very easy to get.


Wow! I know very few like us, Pecos. 

Good on you!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! I know very few like us, Pecos.
> 
> Good on you!


I still haven't tried it yet, but given the way the world is going, the wife and I may take it up.
"Pass me the wacky weed cookies mama."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I still haven't tried it yet, but given the way the world is going, the wife and I may take it up.
> "Pass me the wacky weed cookies mama."


Well, listen, if you do consider wacky-tobaccy cookies, you might as well give the brownies a try while you're at it! LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2020)

Every chance I got as soon as the weather turned warm. I would hike up to the stone quarry, about a mile from the school, and just admire the view from up there. Was smoking a little back then and lots of time I would light up and lay on my back and enjoy the clouds and warm sunshine. I would then hike over and through the woods to my house. Mom always knew what I did, but she was a sweetheart and never said much about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Every chance I got as soon as the weather turned warm. I would hike up to the stone quarry, about a mile from the school, and just admire the view from up there. Was smoking a little back then and lots of time I would light up and lay on my back and enjoy the clouds and warm sunshine. I would then hike over and through the woods to my house. Mom always knew what I did, but she was a sweetheart and never said much about it.


The good stuff moms are made of.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth!
> 
> I'm with you 100% on having to be completely and totally debilitated before I'll give-in and pop a Tylenol or any other pill-form medication.


Me tooooo! 
Cause my drugs work better anyway


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me tooooo!


Surprising how many people I know that go straight for the bottle.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Surprising how many people I know that go straight for the bottle.


I rarely if ever drink. There’s alcoholism in our family plus I have a depressive gene or two and alcohol is a depressant. So is cannabis but my genes never got the memo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I rarely if ever drink. There’s alcoholism in our family plus I have a depressive gene or two and alcohol is a depressant. So is cannabis but my genes never got the memo.


I'm sorry to hear of alcoholism running in your family, so good on you for steering clear of it.


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2020)

I can honestly say that I never cut classes. I don't know why I didn't. Maybe it just never occurred to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

911 said:


> I can honestly say that I never cut classes. I don't know why I didn't. Maybe it just never occurred to me.


There can only be one explanation for such... you were in the same class as ASP and C'est! ROFLMAO!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There can only be one explanation for such... you were in the same class as ASP and C'est! ROFLMAO!


I must have been there with them..  because it never occurred to me, either!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I must have been there with them..  because it never occurred to me, either!!


ROFLMAO!

Well, you guys sure did make for poor rebels!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Well, you guys sure did make for poor rebels!


I just never saw any reason to break rules when the rules were sensible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I just never saw any reason to break rules when the rules were sensible.


Not if you were a rebel they were sensible.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not if you were a rebel they were sensible.


To each their own, I guess


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There can only be one explanation for such... you were in the same class as ASP and C'est! ROFLMAO!


Seriously, I had my heart on becoming a state policeman from the time I was 9 y/o and I had to remind myself very often when I was about to make a bad choice. When you apply for the job, they vet your background very closely, including having to take a polygraph. The polygraph examiner told me after it was over that most candidates get the boot because they lie during the test. 

Believe it or not, the most failed question for a state police candidate is, "Have you ever committed insurance fraud?" This astounded me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

911 said:


> Seriously, I had my heart on becoming a state policeman from the time I was 9 y/o and I had to remind myself very often when I was about to make a bad choice. When you apply for the job, they vet your background very closely, including having to take a polygraph. The polygraph examiner told me after it was over that most candidates get the boot because they lie during the test.
> 
> Believe it or not, the most failed question for a state police candidate is, "Have you ever committed insurance fraud?" This astounded me.


I was just having a little fun poking a little fun at you guys today. 

I'll bet the application process is stringent.

The insurance fraud question is sort of wobbly. I can think of many others that IMO would be more in keeping with feeling out an applicant for the position.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 4, 2020)

In High School, some of the girls wanted to get out of school....Most of them had their Mom wrote a letter to the
Principal to leave school before going to the cafeteria for lunch...We were 5 of us....I couldn't go cause my Mom
didn't write the letter...So I never skipped school unless I was sick....They called me "Goody Two Shoes"...
But we all were good and stayed friends..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

peppermint said:


> In High School, some of the girls wanted to get out of school....Most of them had their Mom wrote a letter to the
> Principal to leave school before going to the cafeteria for lunch...We were 5 of us....I couldn't go cause my Mom
> didn't write the letter...So I never skipped school unless I was sick....*They called me "Goody Two Shoes*"...
> But we all were good and stayed friends..


Now that's what I call getting a bum-rap! LOL!

My dad actually caught me skipping towards the very end of my grade 12 school year, and while he huffed and puffed a little, I honestly don't think he really cared. My dad always had a way of being overly theatrical when he got upset, always making such a big deal about nothing.

Do I regret cutting class? Not a smidgeon, in fact, I wish I had partaken in it more. Some of my most fun and enjoyable times were my grade 12 year.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 4, 2020)

911 said:


> Seriously, I had my heart on becoming a state policeman from the time I was 9 y/o and I had to remind myself very often when I was about to make a bad choice. When you apply for the job, they vet your background very closely, including having to take a polygraph. The polygraph examiner told me after it was over that most candidates get the boot because they lie during the test.
> 
> Believe it or not, the most failed question for a state police candidate is, "Have you ever committed insurance fraud?" This astounded me.


My job in the Navy, and in my follow-on civilian career required periodic (and random) polygraphs. It was not my favorite way to spend an afternoon and they typically tried to irritate people before they even started. Some of the questions were way off the wall in my book.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My job in the Navy, and in my follow-on civilian career required periodic (and random) polygraphs. It was not my favorite way to spend an afternoon and they typically tried to irritate people before they even started. Some of the questions were way off the wall in my book.


I've never understood that about the military, hollering at the recruits, getting right in their face. I'd come unglued if someone treated me like that.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was just having a little fun poking a little fun at you guys today.
> 
> I'll bet the application process is stringent.
> 
> The insurance fraud question is sort of wobbly. I can think of many others that IMO would be more in keeping with feeling out an applicant for the position.


I knew a retired Marine Full Colonel who was asked to take a "life style" polygraph for a classified civilian job he was applying for. The first question they asked him was so insulting that he got up from the chair, ripped of the wires, and told them to "stuff it."  The individual giving him the polygraph is lucky that he did not get punched out. I will not repeat the question here because it was so unbelievably gross.

My friend did not have any problem finding a job with a different company.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I knew a retired Marine Full Colonel who was asked to take a "life style" polygraph for a classified civilian job he was applying for. The first question they asked him was so insulting that he got up from the chair, ripped of the wires, and told them to "stuff it."  The individual giving him the polygraph is lucky that he did not get punched out. I will not repeat the question here because it was so unbelievably gross.
> 
> My friend did not have any problem finding a job with a different company.


Kudos to your friend, and double kudos to him for not lashing-out with a physical attack.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now that's what I call getting a bum-rap! LOL!
> 
> My dad actually caught me skipping towards the very end of my grade 12 school year, and while he huffed and puffed a little, I honestly don't think he really cared. My dad always had a way of being overly theatrical when he got upset, always making such a big deal about nothing.
> 
> Do I regret cutting class? Not a smidgeon, in fact, I wish I had partaken in it more. Some of my most fun and enjoyable times were my grade 12 year.


Yes, 12th grade was the best...My Boyfriend is my husband now....55 year's


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Yes, 12th grade was the best...My Boyfriend is my husband now....55 year's


Love it, Peppermint!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never understood that about the military, hollering at the recruits, getting right in their face. I'd come unglued if someone treated me like that.


I wasn't a recruit when polygraphs were started, I was a full Commander (O-5) with close to 30 years in the Navy. It was implemented across all the military services and the civil service as well.

Now as to why recruits get yelled at, that is another question entirely.
One of the legitimate and important questions that the military services have is how will this new 18 year old react when he encounters stress. You don't want some kid to break down crying when the task at hand is fighting a dangerous fire on a ship, or being in a firefight with other ground forces. The service experiences in combat are full of instances where people "just fell apart" when under real world stress.

The vast majority of time in our boot camps is spent on training, but there are still stressful moments for all of us. In 1960, my initial boot camp company of 80 men had about 4 wash out for a variety of problems: bed wetting, inability to handle minor stress, inability to clean up after themselves, you name it. Later in my career I often encountered Sailors and Marines who should have been washed out in the first week of boot camp.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I wasn't a recruit when polygraphs were started, I was a full Commander (O-5) with close to 30 years in the Navy. It was implemented across all the military services and the civil service as well.
> 
> Now as to why recruits get yelled at, that is another question entirely.
> One of the legitimate and important questions that the military services have is how will this new 18 year old react when he encounters stress. You don't want some kid to break down crying when the task at hand is fighting a dangerous fire on a ship, or being in a firefight with other ground forces. The service experiences in combat are full of instances where people "just fell apart" when under real world stress.
> ...


Thanks for the great insight, Pecos.

Sometimes it's hard to compute the rhymes and reasons outside of ones own bubble, but it makes perfect sense to me now.

Definitely not for the weak.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for the great insight, Pecos.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to compute the rhymes and reasons outside of ones own bubble, but it makes perfect sense to me now.
> 
> Definitely not for the weak.


"Cindy, Cindy, Cindy Lou,
I love my rifle more than you..
You used to be my beauty queen,
But now I love my M-16..!  "


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> "Cindy, Cindy, Cindy Lou,
> I love my rifle more than you..
> You used to be my beauty queen,
> But now I love my M-16..!  "


I had to look it up to get on the same page as you.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I had to look it up to get on the same page as you.


Cadence.  Common in military.  Not sure if all branches have it.


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never understood that about the military, hollering at the recruits, getting right in their face. I'd come unglued if someone treated me like that.


The Marines did that to us in basic. We were told it was help us to learn to deal with stress and intimidation. Well, if that was their goal,


Pecos said:


> My job in the Navy, and in my follow-on civilian career required periodic (and random) polygraphs. It was not my favorite way to spend an afternoon and they typically tried to irritate people before they even started. Some of the questions were way off the wall in my book.


I was forewarned that I was going in for a poly. There was nothing like you mentioned. They took me into a room and hooked me up and asked me 15 questions beside the test questions, which I was told to lie for the second question which was, “Were you in the Army?” And I answered, “Yes.” The first question was, “Is your name so and so,” which was right.

My favorite question was, “Have you had an affair since you were married?” I wondered how many people got that question wrong? One wrong answer and you fail the poly, which means you’re out.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2020)

I went to a Catholic school, with nuns. You couldn't skip because the nuns always called your house, if you didn't show up. There was none of this letter from home stuff. If your note wasn't hand written by the Pope, and delivered by angels, they always called home. So, we could never cut.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I went to a Catholic school, with nuns. You couldn't skip because the nuns always called your house, if you didn't show up. There was none of this letter from home stuff. If your note wasn't hand written by the Pope, and delivered by angels, they always called home. So, we could never cut.


Well, Fuzzy, that's what I call a major bummer!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm a little late to this party...but, I used to ditch 12th grade w/one of my gfriends and we'd drive up to the lake.
I think it was during my book keeping class, and lunch was after that.

Her parents bought her one of cars...a Gremlin, so off we'd go.  Looking for guys.
No booze, no weed. 
No fun lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> I'm a little late to this party...but, I used to ditch 12th grade w/one of my gfriends and we'd drive up to the lake.
> I think it was during my book keeping class, and lunch was after that.
> 
> Her parents bought her one of cars...a Gremlin, so off we'd go.  Looking for guys.
> ...


You're never late to join one of my parties! 

Far out! I remember those old Gremlin cars! The Gremlin and Pacer, two of the most wild looking cars back in the day.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 26, 2020)

I remember back in basic training thinking all this harassment and yelling was just BS. However, I learned real quick in a firefight that reaction time is everything and I found a new born respect for the training I was given. 
The fact that they used to chuck cs gas at us in basic and then yell fire confused me at first. I finally learned that the use of napalm over there was the reason you were trained to stop breathing if someone yelled fire. I can honestly say that this info and training saved my life when I was caught in a gasoline explosion and fire back here in the states. The doctor was amazed that my lungs weren't completely destroyed. It was the fact that fire meant quit breathing and was beat into your brain from day one. For that episode alone, I'm completely grateful to all the drill Sargent's that yelled at me.   
PS.... I became a drill sgt after returning from Vietnam hoping to help others stay alive.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I went to a Catholic school, with nuns. You couldn't skip because the nuns always called your house, if you didn't show up. There was none of this letter from home stuff. If your note wasn't hand written by the Pope, and delivered by angels, they always called home. So, we could never cut.



*Fuzzybuddy,you took the words right out of my mouth. I also went to Catholic School and if you didn't want to get killed by one of the Nun's you never would cut school. *


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)

I’ skipped grade school a couple of times but the school never called my parents and I didn’t go to catholic school. When I got to high school I skipped school a few times but wrote my own notes since I lived on my own. Since I hated Math , I skipped grades 10, 11, & 12 but made it up to grade 13 Math in adult education and did much better.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 2, 2020)

I learned to skip classes in elementary and the policy of the nuns was an excuse letter signed by parents. Did it faze me? Nay...I made the excuse letter myself and to this day, either the nuns weren't paying attention or I was really good at it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

There was a restaurant across the street from my Jr. & Sr. years in high school like Happy Days. WE all had cars and drove them to school. We would meet there in the morning and drink coffee & smoke cigarettes. It was at those tables where me & my co-conspirators drew up the schematics for escaping from the evil institution of learning.  The options were many, Lake Shore Drive, then Maxwell Street in downtown Chicago, go to a Cubs game or White Sox game or the beach in Indiana, a run to Milwaukee where the legal age for beer was 18, go to one of my buddy's homes and work on hot rods or just goofing around at my house as my folks lived in Spain. I Googled that restaurant and it is still there.


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 10, 2020)

never cut a single class in HS.  

i do remember a college history class.  at 8:00 and professor was as dry as dust.   tests based solely on notes... and lots of them.   it was a large/full class.  if you came into class late, you came in the back door to avoid interrupting and then checked in at end of class.  ONE of us went to class and took copious notes (later shared).  the rest of us would get an extra hours sleep.  eventually professor pulled us aside and said... he did NOT care if we were in class, didn't care how we got the notes... and we weren't the first to concoct this ruse.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Love all of the stories everybody!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2020)

Back in 7th grade my mind must have snapped or something because I skipped school for a week. I had been sick and my plan was to forge the note from my mom when I decided to go back to school, changing the date on the note that I forged. Like that would work huh ? Anyway, for whatever reason, I took a bus to a local shopping mall on the first day I skipped school and continued to do so for the next several days. I remember it was around Christmas time and I enjoyed looking at the store decorations and listening to the Christmas music in the mall. 

Hard to imagine these days a kid getting away with that. Long story short, the school did finally call and reached my mom and I got busted. I had been a model student and was even class president at the time so all I had to do was make up the homework that I had missed. My mom didn't tell my dad about it. He was on the road a lot then and I think she was afraid he would be mad at her for it happening. Anyway, that is my skipping school story.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh, and there was a time I did skip Sunday school. Every Sunday my parents made me dress up for Sunday school class at the church, and they would drop me off at the little church so I could go to my hour Sunday class. However, they would go back home after dropping me off, start Sunday brunch and perhaps have a bloody Mary and then come back to pick me up from class. I thought it was rather hypocritical that they did not attend the grown up church while I had to sit in Sunday school class so I started to take my transistor radio with me and when they dropped me off I would go off to the orange grove across the street and listen to my radio until the hour was up and then go back to the little kids church to be picked up. I guess I was a rather devious kid growing up.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2020)

I'd skip Spanish II in high school every so often because the teacher was usually plastered.  One day she caught me though and while drunk as a skunk, she knew I belonged in her classroom.  She had stepped out for a slug and I walked straight into her.  lol.


----------

